# not fried shrimp!



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

wife's out of town and i had my mouth all set for jumbo fried shrimp at the bar and grill down the bayou. forgot my truck is in the shop and the registration is out on my jeep. no wheels. had to settle for a fresh picked tomato and cucumber and a quick Ramin Egg Drop soup. i bet Chile don't eat no Ramin soup. lol. and of course, Evan.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Ya coulda got some leftover meat pieces and chopped up a green onion fine and put it in there.

I have to try putting a packet of miso soup mix in one next time.

Miss saimin meals, bowl was the size of a Moon hubcap and twice as deep.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Ha! Tonite was plain'ol grilled cheese.
I only eat like a King on weekends, and I eat pretty plain the rest of the week to do it.
The wife and kids eat much better at home than I do on the road.

Now as to Ramen.
There are some really good noodle bowls to be had, from every Asian ethnicity.
We go to an Asian grocery and buy various ones, some are actually good.
I really like some of the Thai and Vietnamese ones.
And they're pretty inexpensive.
Not like the crap Ramen I survived on in my younger bachelor years.

And Kanaka is right, add a little something here and there and they can become really good.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

kanaka said:


> Ya coulda got some leftover meat pieces and chopped up a green onion fine and put it in there.
> 
> I have to try putting a packet of miso soup mix in one next time.
> 
> Miss saimin meals, bowl was the size of a Moon hubcap and twice as deep.


i had green onion and some of the hottest yellow pepper i've ever had chopped up in it. a little tony's and lea and perrins too.
i love going to the chinese grocery store in Houston's China Town. they got stuff in there i never heard of.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Just watch the salt a bit if you do the ramen thing frequently, if you are old enough to be concerned.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

RMS said:


> Just watch the salt a bit if you do the ramen thing frequently, if you are old enough to be concerned.


oh, i'm definitely old enough, pushin 70. just not smart enough. salt is my downfall.


----------

